# Easy Question From a New Cichlid Owner



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

I was referred to this forum by DJRandsome from this thread:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=219040

Can someone tell me what this fish is and if it will be able to live with Flametail Peacocks?









You can feel free to read through my other thread and give input on what I should do, but in a nutshell I am getting a 55 gal tank tomorrow that already has 12 flametail peacocks in it and I am going to have find a new home for my auratus'.

Apparently, this is the only fish that MAY be able to live in the tank with them...He is actually my favorite fish in the tank, so I'd really like to be able to keep him. He's also the least aggressive in the tank, but that may be due to maturity.

I've had him for about 6 months if that helps.


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks like a Pseudotropheus socolofi: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=919

I don't know how compatible it would be with the flame tails, but it's true that it isn't the most aggressive mbuna out there.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

kriskm said:


> Looks like a Pseudotropheus socolofi: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=919
> 
> I don't know how compatible it would be with the flame tails, but it's true that it isn't the most aggressive mbuna out there.


Yep, that definitely looks like it could be a match.

I'll do some more research to find out, but if I can't find anything definite, I'll just put him in there and see how he does.

Thanks.


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

We had one in with our german red and he kept the peacock in constant hinding. The german red was around 4 1/2 in. and the socolofi was around 3 in. When we finally wised up and changed our tank to all male peacock the german red instantly became healthier and more active. Fish are just like anything though. There are exceptions to everything.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

yeah ..this guy is generally ok but he does have his moments where he goes all fiesty for a day or two.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

So is that a yay or a nay?

He would be living with 12, 1-1/2 inch flametail peacocks.

Should I toss him in there and watch or would it just be best to not even try?


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

i would toss him in and monitor closely ... i would feel that he would only be outright aggressive with his own kind or mbuna but in a small tank such as yours he might start on the peackocks but there are 12 of them so any aggresion would be spread... and if he was to start you could always yank him out before it got too crazy.

peackocks can get aggressive too!


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

Anyone know if it's a male or female?

I can take a better picture if necessary.

BTW, I put him in the bigger tank 2 days ago...So far, so good.


----------



## Ant-man (Jul 23, 2010)

probably right on the identity, just another oprion Labidochromis caeruleus (Nkhata Bay), some call these white labs, and they don't get the blue'ish color unless they are breeding males, so generally they are white.


----------



## torin32 (May 24, 2010)

Its a blue lab same species of yellow lab but found in diferent part of the lake. Very common in the lake aswell.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

So you guys are saying you don't think it's a pseudotropheus socolofi? Or am I just getting my terminology wrong?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is a Pseudotropheus socolofi, probably a male. I wouldn't put it in with your peacocks.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

Fogelhund said:


> It is a Pseudotropheus socolofi, probably a male. I wouldn't put it in with your peacocks.


OK, thanks for the clarification. He's in there right now and is doing fine(for the time being). I'm getting a new tank on Saturday, so I guess that will be his new home.

Looks like all I need is 19 more now.


----------

